# Adapter Ethernet-CP?



## bastler (20 Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Ich besitze einen Siemens Net-CP für Industrial Ethernet (6GK7343-1BA00-0XE0). Dieser CP hat eine 15pol. Schnittstelle mit folgender Belegung


```
Steckerbelegung - 15-polige Sub-D-Buchse
Pin- Nr. Signal- Name Funktion
1 MEXT externe Masse, Schirm
2 CLSN Collision +
3 TRMT / TPETXD Transmit + / TPE Transmit Data +
4 Masse Masse 5 V
5 RCV / TPERXD Receive + / TPE Receive Data +
6 M 15 V Masse 15 V
7 TPE_SEL Umschaltung AUI/ITP
8 Masse Masse 5 V
9 CLSN_N Collision -
10 TRMT_N / TPEXTXD_N Transmit - / TPE Transmit Data -
11 Masse Masse 5 V
12 RCV_N / TPERXD_N Receive - / TPE Receive Data -
13 P15 V +15 V
14 Masse Masse 5 V
15 - -
Die Steckerbelegung entspricht IEEE 802.3 AUI-Schnittstelle.
Die Signale TPETXD / TPETXD_N und TPERXD / TPERXD_N bilden d
```
Wie kann ich per Ethernet auf diese Schnittstelle zugreifen? Ich bräuchte praktisch einen Adapter von dieser 15pol. SubD auf RJ45.
Geht das überhaupt, oder lieg ich da völlig daneben?
Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG
bastler


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Dezember 2010)

Hi Bastler

Ich (hatte) das selbe problem an einer 400er.
Hab mir dann in eBäh einen Adapter "Geschossen" 
Bezeichnung von dem ding:
Adapter von 15Pol. MAUI auf RJ45!
Allyed Telesyn International
IEEE 802.3 Compliant Transceiver
(MAU) Ethernet Compatible

Meine aber auch schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass man sich da auch selbst einen Adapter basteln kann, bin mir diesbezüglich aber nicht sicher.
Such mal hier im Forum, das Thema hatten wir schon mal.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bastler (20 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe. Hier im Forum hatte ich schon gesucht, aber nicht das richtige gefunden. Werd mal schauen, was mich so ein "fertiger" Adapter kostet.

Mfg
bastler


----------



## MW (20 Dezember 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Meine aber auch schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass man sich da auch selbst einen Adapter basteln kann, bin mir diesbezüglich aber nicht sicher.
> Such mal hier im Forum, das Thema hatten wir schon mal.


Das Thema hatten wir wirklich schonmal

 siehe Handbuch "SIMATIC NET Twisted Pair- und Fiber Optic Netze" auf Seite 4-31. Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## bastler (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo
Jetzt hab ich mir einen Adapter "Cabletron TPT-4" gekauft.
Der sollte auch passen. Da tut sich die nächste Frage auf.
Wie vergebe ich eine IP-Adresse für diesen CP. Bei den neueren Ethernet-CP's geht das ja über die Hardwareconfig, aber bei diesen CP finde ich nichts in der Hardwareconfig.
Könnt ihr mir da nochmal weiterhelfen?
Danke schon mal im voraus.

MfG
bastler


----------



## Hoyt (16 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Die "6GK7343-1BA00-0XE0" Baugruppe hat noch gar kein TPC/IP Protokoll, sondern nur ISO (Kommunikation nur über MAC-Adresse).

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/4088954

Gruss Hoyt


----------

